# The Great Television Dramas



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, I will admit I am an avid Game of Thrones fan. But I was looking through my box sets earlier and realise that there have been some fantastic TV dramas over the years.

West Wing, Lost and 24 didn't do it for me. But here are some favourites...

I Claudius
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (Alec Guinness)
Anna Karenina (Nicola Pagett)
Shogun
The Jewel in the Crown
Pride and Prejudice (Firth/Ehle)
Thorn Birds
To Serve Them All My Days
Brideshead Revisited
Pillars of the Earth

And more recently...

Versailles
The Tudors
Wolf Hall
Victoria

But my favourite is the 1982 production of Barchester Chronicles (Nigel Hawthorne, Donald Pleasance, Susan Hampshire, Geraldine McEwan, Clive Swift, Barbara Flynn, Janet Maw....and the incomparable Alan Rickman giving what I consider his best ever performance as Obadiah Slope).

What are your favourites?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just finished the final season of Ripper street which we really enjoyed , whitechapel was also good . Really enjoyed the series Silk and who didnt enjoy Luther but the most historical British made tv dramas just had to be .... Dr Who :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

AVO said:


> OK, I will admit I am an avid Game of Thrones fan. But I was looking through my box sets earlier and realise that there have been some fantastic TV dramas over the years.
> 
> West Wing, Lost and 24 didn't do it for me. But here are some favourites...
> 
> ...


 You seem to be missing 'Monkey' from that list. Glaring omission in my book!

But more seriously, Luther series 1 and 2 (3 not quite as good but has its moments). Lost first 3 seasons until we all realised they didn't know where they were going. At the moment I'm watching Westworld and Gotham. Oh, and revisiting Dr Who from Tenant onwards (just regenerated into Malcolm Tucker). Although all of this is very slow and usually late at night as I'm stupidly busy with work at the minute.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Game of Thrones

Luther

The Missing 2nd series (currently the best thing on TV).


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have watched The Wire, Penny Dreadful, House of cards, Breaking bad and the good wife recently and they weren't bad, but a few years back they showed "when the boat comes in" with James Bollam. It may be an old series but had me gripped from start to finish, great stuff.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Two often missed, Oz and Shameless.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoyed Vikings


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Luther

Breaking Bad

Lilyhammer

Peaky Blinders

Walking Dead

Sopranos

Westworld


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

In no particular order.

Hustle

Life On Mars

Ashes To Ashes

Blue Bloods

Hawaii Five O (The New One) but old one was good to.

Ripper street

The Protectors

The persuaders

The Sweeney

Spartacus

The Avengers and the New Avengers (Steed & Co)

Bergerac

Howards Way (Guilty Pleasure)

I could go on but won't. :swoon:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Surely got to be Dr Who?............................I've watched it since it first started with William Hartnell as the very first 'Dr'.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Surprised Six Feet Under and Dexter are also missing.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Babylon 5 was good for me, the great novel.  :wink:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> But my favourite is the 1982 production of Barchester Chronicles (Nigel Hawthorne, Donald Pleasance, Susan Hampshire, Geraldine McEwan, Clive Swift, Barbara Flynn, Janet Maw....and the incomparable Alan Rickman giving what I consider his best ever performance as Obadiah Slope).
> 
> What are your favourites?


 The true genius is Anthony Trollope. An author way ahead of his time and still in many respects, up to date. The way we live now, TV series from 2001, has echoes of Maxwell/Green in it.

Don't have a television anymore, but I buy the occasional boxed set.

Fargo.

Peaky Blinders. Being the most recent, surprised no one has mentioned Hill Street Blues.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

The Singing Detective

Anything by Dennis Potter.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Just remembered, Banshee and Vikings.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Surely got to be Dr Who?............................I've watched it since it first started with William Hartnell as the very first 'Dr'.


 Yep got to back Roger on this, Earliest memory is the Doctor (Jon Pertwee) in _Invasion of the Dinosaurs._

_Hooked well and truly._

_Met Tom Baker_

_Birhtday Card form Nicola Bryant (Peri)_

_Postcard from Colin Baker (6th Doctor)_

_Wish I was a Dalek._

_Katy Manning pictured._










*

*


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

luddite said:


> The Singing Detective
> 
> Anything by Dennis Potter.


 I will second that :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Boys from the black stuff........ how relevant may this be ......Giza a job ,pal.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

A few I can think of...

A Touch of Frost

Porterhouse Blue

The Darling Buds of May

GBH

Jake's Progress

Agatha Christie's Poirot (David Suchet)

Sherlock Holmes (Jeremy Brett)

Heartbeat

Minder (Original version)

The Bill

Pennies From Heaven (Bob Hoskins)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure some of the aforementioned and great drama's should be in the same sentence.

:laugh: :laugh:

Don't watch much of the Box Set malarky, to busy doing realife things.

Let's go for a walk and shoot some zombies, let's walk some more and find a shopping mall to hole up in for a bit.

Or the current crop which if the couple of episodes of Sparticus I saw recently are anything to go by, fight, [email protected] at bit, fight a bit more, some more [email protected] then maybe a bit more blood and broken bone scrapping.

Mmmmmmm

:hmmm9uh:

Anyway

My old mother was a big fan of Prisoner Cell Block H, she never missed it and that has rubbed off on me so I don't mind a bit of Wentworth now and then when I have a spare hour.

:biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> My old mother was a big fan of Prisoner Cell Block H, she never missed it and that has rubbed off on me so I don't mind a bit of Wentworth now and then when I have a spare hour.
> 
> :biggrin:


 You've just reminded me of another "Bad Girls"! :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Secret Army (1977-79)
Survivors (1975)
The Water Margin (1973)
Wings (1977-78)
Boardwalk Empire (2010-14)
Weeds (first couple of series from 2005)
The Shield (first couple of series from 2002)
Bird of Prey (1982)
The Sullivans (1976-1983)
The Aeronauts (1967)
The Flashing Blade (1969)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more I've just recalled:

Widows (1983)
The Fear (1988)
The Changes (1975)
This Life (1996-97)
Tenko (1981-84)


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My three faves...

Our Friends In The North

Band Of Brothers

The Pacific

____

I also like The Prisoner and the remake of The Prisoner. Both weird, crazy, mad, confusing and great.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> What﻿ ar﻿e your f﻿avourite﻿s?﻿﻿﻿


 Edge of Darkness.

A Very British Coup.

Das Boot.

Streets of Laredo.

Lonesome Dove.

Callan.

Police Squad.


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

Certainly not old enough to have seen the series' the first time round but I've not long finished watching:

Randall and Hopkirk (Deceased)

Department S

Jason King


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Our Friends in the North

Sherlock

Luther

Line of Duty

State of Play

Poirot

Life on Mars

The Missing

Night Manager


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

No-one mentioned Morse?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Pennies from Heaven and the Singing Detective :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------

